# thunderbird 6 with lightning plugin



## da1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi guys,

Did anyone have any luck with this ? The deskutils/lightning-thunderbird only works with Thunderbrd 3 and deskutils/lightning prints:

```
===>  lightning-1.0_2 is marked as broken: unsatisfiable depobj.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## francis (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi, as You can see deskutils/lightning package is marked as *BROKEN*, which means that it won't compile. _"Packages for a broken port are not built by the package cluster."_ Therefore, pkg_add(1) will not work.
Lightning is also marked as *IGNORE* (see package info on freshports.org site) which also means, that probably it would/does not build. 

More info about *BROKEN*/*IGNORE* marks You will find here; broken and ignore.

I hope that I helped you in some way. Best regards!


----------



## Nukama (Sep 14, 2011)

Looking into mail/thunderbird/Makefile reveals an option for lightning (disabled by default).

```
OPTIONS=	LIGHTNING       "Enable calendar extension" off
```
Try `# make config` inside /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird and activate the lightning option.


----------



## Tamer (Sep 14, 2011)

You could try building from source. Latest release source code is 1.0b5.
Port is 1.0b1, if I'm not mistaken.

https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/releases/1.0b5/source/


----------



## da1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Nukama said:
			
		

> Looking into mail/thunderbird/Makefile reveals an option for lightning (disabled by default).
> 
> ```
> OPTIONS=	LIGHTNING       "Enable calendar extension" off
> ...



I did compile thunderbird6 with that option but makes no difference. I'm receiving calendar meetings and I get text instead of the entry in the calendar.


----------

